# What happened to PSUPigeoner??????



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Anyone heard from this guy, how his rollers are doing? Or did he fall off the planet? Anyone?????


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

I know you are out there somewhere man....wazzzzzup?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

He was just on the other night.


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

well I aint seen the fella and he hasn't answered my messages...I hope he is doing alright....and I hope his birds are doing good as well.

LittleJohn


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

must have gotten out of the rollers....he wont reply to my messages. I know he comes on here, but will not reply....I guess that happens. 16 birds that didn't cost him a dime...and cant get a reply. Thanks Ryan


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Wont do that again....beware of helping people...as it isn't appreciated.


----------

